# Doggie jail



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I have know for too long that I needed to do something about car safety. Jake and Willow have been riding in my lap. They are getting too big and I know how very unsafe it is. 
Yesterday we went out and got them soft crates for the back. We are now trying to get them accustomed to them. The first ride went well but today Jake is making known his displeasure. As we have a long car ride to take in Oct we need them to settle into this. 
Wish me luck. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww how cute is he I think he can't wait for his prison break


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck! Will be interested to hear how you get on. We are in the same position, not sure what to do, I was going to invest in seat belts but what I have read on here has put me off a bit. Happy Travelling! (especially Jake)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Donna, ours travel in one of these soft crates too. We started with short journeys and rewarded after each trip. We also use it to take them a little further afield for their walks, only 10-15mins away, then they get a nice walk at the end of it, they each get a treat when we put them back in for the short journey home. They still have a little whine when we put them in initially, but they stop as soon as we start moving. I hope they settle really quickly for you, I guess we are lucky starting when they are still pups, but I'm sure they'll soon be fine. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow is very quiet just snugged up to Jake. He spent ten mins testing the walls for weakness. Then he tried to tunnel out. He finally just gave in to it. 
Now they are having a nice run at the beach. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent!! Jake will get used to it!! Lola hated the transition into the boot from being in her car seat in the front, she is used to it now. It's fully secured with lots of space and she gets a nice chew! Now she has Nina for company (in her carrier) beside her, all is good!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Excellent!! Jake will get used to it!! Lola hated the transition into the boot from being in her car seat in the front, she is used to it now. It's fully secured with lots of space and she gets a nice chew! Now she has Nina for company (in her carrier) beside her, all is good!


He curled up and slept the whole way home. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He curled up and slept the whole way home.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Good boy Jake.. Knew he would do whatever it takes to please mummy!

What I forgot to mention was that Lola prefers to crash in Nina's carrier with her


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna what kind is that? Also do you have two put together or is it one long one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Donna what kind is that? Also do you have two put together or is it one long one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I have two pushed together ends open. We got A bigger one for Jake and smaller for willow, but they both stayed in the big one on the way there and Jake curled up in the small one on the way home. I can get you the name later. They were 40$ at job lot. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The crate riding went much better this weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Really pleased to hear that Donna, they'll be more than happy in no time!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad the doggie jail is working out


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good Donna. I did have a travel crate, but after several successful attempts to escape - ruby bust the zip.
Funny watching her escape, she would get her teeth on the zip and open it with her jaws like a tin opener!!! I did film it - but I'm so rubbish that I can't post videos 
Anyway, glad they are settled and each of mind for you travelling x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That's good Donna. I did have a travel crate, but after several successful attempts to escape - ruby bust the zip.
> Funny watching her escape, she would get her teeth on the zip and open it with her jaws like a tin opener!!! I did film it - but I'm so rubbish that I can't post videos
> Anyway, glad they are settled and each of mind for you travelling x


I just love Ruby. She is starting to really remind me of one of my other favorites, Dudley. I'm loving the oh Ruby stories. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a comfortable doggy jail lol  Ahh such cute photos of Jake and Willow Donna xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just love Ruby. She is starting to really remind me of one of my other favorites, Dudley. I'm loving the oh Ruby stories.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She is my baby as is your willow to you x
She ended up in the soft crate, because I don't know if you remember a post I did about her getting her teeth/jaw stuck and clamped on her metal crate?? I think it was only on day or week 2 of her been with us  
I do simply adore her, she is mine and Ralph is my OH's dog. 
Boys and girls together haha


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> She is my baby as is your willow to you x
> She ended up in the soft crate, because I don't know if you remember a post I did about her getting her teeth/jaw stuck and clamped on her metal crate?? I think it was only on day or week 2 of her been with us
> I do simply adore her, she is mine and Ralph is my OH's dog.
> Boys and girls together haha


I do remember that poor ruby. So scary. Willow was digging at the mesh side a bit today and I was thinking she could get through that if she wanted to but then she stopped. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

